# Need Help with Narrow 7 1/2ft Wide by 15 ft Length Room.



## jgomez1000 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello all, I am so glad I found this website - everyone here seems to be very knowledgeable, certainly more than myself regarding home theaters. I have always wanted a Home Theater and now have the opportunity to create one in a detached room that is limited in space - it's 7 1/2 ft wide and 14 1/2 ft long. Height is TBD. The walls are concrete (this used to be a tool shed/storage room that I do not use). 

There are two small windows that will easily be closed so there will be no ambient lighting issues - during the day - it will be pitch black in the room. 

Forgive me if any of these questions are dumb, but I'm new to this and want to make the room the best possible theater experience. Here are my questions:

Pretty much a very general question - is this absolutely too narrow? Or do I have hope? Would it feel too cramped considering the questions I am asking below?

1 - Height of Ceiling - The height of the ceiling can be from as low as 7 feet to as high as about 10-12 feet. I have that space so I need to know what would be the best height. I will then have the ceiling installed - it has a roof - it's just kind of open all the way to the top so I can install a ceiling inside of this. 

2 - Screen Size - My idea is to have one end of the room have the screen - by my calculations - it looks like it could be between 80-100 inches - using a projector. Is this too large? The bigger the better for me. 

3 - Seating - Considering that it is narrow, I was thinking 2 rows of 2 seats towards the opposite end of the screen. I'm thinking smaller type theater seats would be fine for each row - I'm wondering if the first row of seats will be to close to the screen?

4 - Sound - I plan to do the 7.1 surround sound, if I place the back row as close to the back wall as possible, would it be an issue having the rear left/right speakers so close to the back row? 

5 - A/C - Since it's detached, I plan on installing a wall mounted AC. I am assuming this must run all the time to keep the temperature comfortable for the equipment correct? Vs. just turning the AC on when I am going to watch a movie? I'm in South Florida - so it is really hot and humid. 

I have a million questions, but do not want to overdo my questions with my first thread. I really look forward to hear from anybody that can help me. 

Thank you.

Javier -)


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

jgomez1000 said:


> Hello all, I am so glad I found this website - everyone here seems to be very knowledgeable, certainly more than myself regarding home theaters. I have always wanted a Home Theater and now have the opportunity to create one in a detached room that is limited in space - it's 7 1/2 ft wide and 14 1/2 ft long. Height is TBD. The walls are concrete (this used to be a tool shed/storage room that I do not use).
> 
> There are two small windows that will easily be closed so there will be no ambient lighting issues - during the day - it will be pitch black in the room.
> 
> ...




A 100" 16:9 fixed screen will be approximately 94" wide including the frame, which is over 7.5 feet by 4 plus inches... Then there are speakers to be placed up front also. So, if your going to have the screen on the small wall you will probably have to go with a 90" diagonal screen. Since your trying to maximize screen it would be recommended to create a false wall with an AT screen so you can put all the speakers behind the screen. This will take up a few feet of distance in the room but allow you to maximize the screen and hide the front speakers for a cleaner look.

Your front row of seats should be around 10 feet from the screen (100" screen) IMO. Since you possibly will be going with a 90" screen you can probably scoot the front row of seats up a few feet, maybe 8 feet. It will be a tight fit with two rows of seats. You will have to shop for the right kind to fit, most likely not have recliners in the second row as not enough space.

Recommend you leave a few feet of distance from the wall to the back row for rear speakers. Other options are ceiling mounted rears etc.


You can make the room work, just have to be creative and realize the limits your working with (room dimensions). 


Some may say put the screen on the longer wall, IMO it does you no good to use the big wall for the screen as you would seriously limit your sitting distance (and a second row) and wouldn't be able to take advantage of a larger screen. That is unless your gonna be headwhipping side to side to see the screen.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just add to what was said above as its good advice, you dont want to place the front speakers in the corners (near side walls) as this is very bad for the sound of the speakers. Placing the speakers under or behind the screen is the best option to avoid this.


----------



## jgomez1000 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you both. I think it is a brilliant idea to have the 2nd row in the back to be a small couch and then the front row could be the recliners where I could stretch out. The front row will then be for my wife and I, who will be the main users. The back couch could be for guests or my daughters (both under 10 years old).

Also, see, I would have had no idea that the front speakers should be behind the screen. So let's say the screen takes up most of the 7 1/2ft wall and I move it a little bit forward to have space for the speakers. How far from the side walls should they be? I understand they shouldn't be in the corners, but wonder how far towards the middle.

Thanks!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

jgomez1000 said:


> Thank you both. I think it is a brilliant idea to have the 2nd row in the back to be a small couch and then the front row could be the recliners where I could stretch out. The front row will then be for my wife and I, who will be the main users. The back couch could be for guests or my daughters (both under 10 years old).
> 
> Also, see, I would have had no idea that the front speakers should be behind the screen. So let's say the screen takes up most of the 7 1/2ft wall and I move it a little bit forward to have space for the speakers. How far from the side walls should they be? I understand they shouldn't be in the corners, but wonder how far towards the middle.
> 
> Thanks!


1 foot to 1 1/2 feet from the side walls on each side. Gotta figure you will have the center channel in the middle then possibly a subwoofer on each side of it and then the left and right speakers another foot or so to each side.

As for center speaker on a AT (acoustically transparent) screen setup, some say to use the same speaker as the left and right main speakers. So in essence you would buy three of the same towers. I'm not all that technically familiar with the reasoning but if you put a question out on the speakers forum others could explain.

Also maybe start a thread on the Home Theater Construction Forum about ceiling height. I'm sure acoustically it makes a difference. 

Posting different threads in the respective forums will help you get responses from those with specific knowledge in that area.

HTS is full of great knowledgeable people. Some may be snoozing most of today though do to the festivities of the game yesterday :yikes:

Also if you could graph out a drawing of your projected plan on graph paper or a drawing program to scale it would help determine / visualize what your options are...and help others visualize better and provide feedback. Also photos of the actual room now would help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jgomez1000 said:


> How far from the side walls should they be? I understand they shouldn't be in the corners, but wonder how far towards the middle.


They should be ideally a min. of 2ft from the side wall. but keep in mind that you require an Acoustically transparent (AT) screen for this to work and the cost is a bit more than a normal screen.


----------



## jgomez1000 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you. 

Phillihp - I will definitely post something in the Home Theater Construction Forum. 
Is there a website you know where I can go where I can somehow draw up a diagram as to how it will look so I can save it and post it here?

Tony - thank you on the AT screen. I had no idea this existed - I've already learned a great deal from both of you in less than a couple of hours. 

How far do you think I should put the screen from the wall? How much space is needed in order for the speakers to be placed behind the screen? 1 foot? 2 feet?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just enough room that they fit without touching the screen or the back wall. Ideally speakers like space behind them but in some cases its not option. Make sure the speakers are front ported not rear or you will need a good foot of space behind them.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you have any DIY skills, you can make your own AT screen for a lot less than buying a commercial screen..
The screen material is readily available from people like SeymourAV and it's very good quality..
You just make up a timber frame and attach the AT material to it..
You can find all the information you need to build one in the Screens forum..


----------



## jgomez1000 (Feb 3, 2014)

Cool - had no idea. I will definitely look that up. Thank you!


----------

